# Trixie's kidding thread



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Trixie is a FF. Her ligs are gone....I can wrap my fingers completely around her tail head. She is pawing at the ground. Laying down and grunting almost constantly. Yawning. How much longer do you think it will be? I'm guessing a few hours!! EEK!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like you will have babies soon! good luck, safe kidding!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

If she is like my does, she will have them exactly at the time you step away for a few minutes. Then she will start pushing with all she has and pop the all out in a pile. She will let out a yell at the last one so you can come help clean up


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

She is panting is that a good sign?


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Still nothing! Ugh!!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

I'd assuming panting is good! Something is making her breath fast and hard!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well I'm guessing she just thought she would fake me out bc we still have NOTHING!! ::banging head on wall::


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

You should try completely separating her...she's in with other goats so she might not like it. From what I've heard goats separate themselves from the herd when kidding so if they can't do that I would imagine she would be uncomfortable.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

sorry to hear she is teasing you. 
they can be loose in the rear but still have ligs.

if you can't feel ligs at all you are close.

it takes some practice to get that feel .... at least it did for me.

fingers crossed for you.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Kaneel said:


> You should try completely separating her...she's in with other goats so she might not like it. From what I've heard goats separate themselves from the herd when kidding so if they can't do that I would imagine she would be uncomfortable.


I've had her in a stall by herself since yesterday afternoon...maybe she will get the hint! lol


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Still no babies but Trixie didn't want me to leave her. She kept pulling at my sleeves with her mouth trying to get me to rub her. She never does that. Maybe it's a sign


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

boyd59 said:


> Still no babies but Trixie didn't want me to leave her. She kept pulling at my sleeves with her mouth trying to get me to rub her. She never does that. Maybe it's a sign


I could be completely wrong here... BUT I find I am always a neurotic mess about two weeks before I "think" they should kid... And honestly with my goats I have spent so much time with them I have no doubt in my mind when they FINALLY decide to go into labor lol!! I'm sure you will know when it's time! After spending that much time around your animals you get used to their usual "personality" and it gets easier to tell when their mood shifts for labor! Hang in there!! Your doing great, and if your about to pull your hair out an scream into a straw bale then your really on the right track!!! Lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Stillllllll no babiess! I think I may scream!! These stubborn girls are killin' me!! Idk how much more I can take. I think they are deliberately trying to make a fool out of me. ::laugh::


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Trixie seems to be somewhat constipated. She has free range to hay and gets fed grain twice a day. Is there something I should add to her diet?


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

She is pooping its just clumpy. It's not the normal berry like poop.


----------



## joyfulmeadows (Mar 23, 2012)

One of my does always started pooping like that the day before or the day of kidding.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

She has been doing it for like a week now...


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

When I went to check on Trixie this morning she had a nice little nest made and was grunting. She finally got up when I lifted up her tail to see if there was any change. She is a little more "puffy" today.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Poor girl is to tired to stand up and eat so she just lays down! Lol


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Trixie's tailhead is more loose today but I can still feel her ligs. She is pooping almost constantly. She is even pooping while she is laying down. I made her get up bc she was laying in a huge pile of it. Is that a sign she is probably fixing to kid?


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Trixie had triplets!!!

2 boys & a girl!! One of the boys didn't make it unfortunately but the other boy is doing fantastic!! I think he thinks he's a pig instead of a goat! He wants to nurse constantly. And mama won't have anything to do with the baby girl so I guess I'll be bottle feeding it. 
Pics soon to come!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, she really made you wait! Congrats!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Di said:


> Wow, she really made you wait! Congrats!


Thanks, Di !!!!


----------

